# New StAubins site.. ????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Have any of you visited the new Staubin's site ? I know they have become very involved with LSOL and all, but it seem that their website has been overtaken by LSOL as well. Maybe I'm just not as accomodating to change as I'd like to think I am but I gotta say that I'm less than thrilled. I'd have to say that the vast majority of my Large Scale purchases have come from StAubins over the last three years. I have found their service to be very good and overall I like them, but I'm not to sure about this new website.. I'll give them a chance, see how things develop, but I'm glad I have choices out there still.. (thank goodness for other small entrepeneurs in downstate Illinois.... tha carry a selection of limited edition Illinois Central locos..) 

I'd like to hear your thoughts on the new site..


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave i,am not sure but you may have to join mls to get on the site or make up an account with st aubins. I also belong to mls so i just used my log on to get into the st aubins site. That being said mls site is not as good as lsol just my two cents.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete
I think you have that backwards.
I have an account with ST A. myself w/o the other company.

Dave
I e-mailed Jon the head manager and he said they have had more orders with it. I told him I have had troubles just tring to find an item . Seems you have to know the item # in order to find it. Not just the company name.
RLD Hobbies site is the easiest by far for me. You can see the items and see what company to look under then scoll through to see what is in stock.

I have not ordered anything from St Aubin beings I can't find it w/o going through all the pages of a company.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I can log in just fine. I guess my biggest issue is if you want the "best discount" you need to be a member of LOSL.. Which I have no interest in, for personal reasons. Consequently, it makes me feel like I'm being punished for personal choices and relationships.. 

Prop 8 come to the large scale RR hobby industry I suppose.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

Dave, 
I never purchased from the site and never will. I have used the site in the past for referance only when I make a phone purchase, but with it being difficult to navigate through I use it very little at all now. 
As noted by Marty the drill down method RLD uses works best for me. 
I don't understand why buisinesses make it so complicated to do business anymore. 

My message to St Aubin is keep it simple. The money you save on your site being low tech you can pass onto us with more savings. 

Glen


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*I too have stopped ordering from St. Aubin, my time is worth something ! So St. Aubin, don't waste my time. Liked the old on-line store much better.................Jim*


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have ordered stuff from them in the past, never a problem, good service, even over here to England. But, I have principles, and while they are in bed with Lysol, they can do without my custom. Plenty more online train stores.
Rod


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's reassuring to hear that I'm not the only one who has issues with them aligning themselves with LSOL. 

Looks like RLD will be seeing more of my business. I like their Limited edition IC GP-40 anyway.. better order soon before they run out.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

My experience with St Aubins has been not so great to put it mildly. Have ordered stuff and never recieved it, had rude people on the phone so I stopped buying from them years ago. Their new website is pretty bad too. RLD Hobbies is my first choice now.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Guy's check out who the new customer service mgr. is???????????????????? Go take a look!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys... Call Mark at the Las Vegas store, tell him you're an MLS member and you'll get a very nice welcome and great service. Mark is still one of us....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually just e-mail Jon Simich or Matt direct , great guys and very helpfull. Theres always a way to get things done. 
The biggest thing for me after all the years is finding who has it in stock. $5 one way or the other is fine as long as I KNOW you have it. 
I have grown to hate the yes we can get it but... 

BTY
St Aubin was one of our donors at our Banquet last Sept.


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Aubins needed someone to keep their website clear of tojans. I looked at it but didn't realize that you have to go through so much to FIND something. 

I wonder what the pricing will be like in the future. IN THE PAST - St. Aubins would be 2nd lowest prices with TRAINWORLD always coming in the least expensive.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got this word from a little "birdie".. All Aristo Roadrailers on sale $49.99. Call the Las Vegas store...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice that, like most NEW web sites, and unlike ME, 
the developer has an EXTRA, EXTRA W-I-D-E screen, 
irritating me to have to scroll left and right to be able 
to view what they want me to give them money for.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently St Aubins now wants us to PAY for a membership as does LSOL to get the best prices. I don't plan to buy anything from them ever again. Good luck with that stupid plan.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta agree that the site is hard to use. There's no selection for scale. You can't search by scale...enter 1:20.3 in the Search window and you get zilch. Enter 1/20.3...you get zilch. I agree with Marty that an "in stock" indicator would be a HUGE benefit. The site is overly manufacturer oriented...even if you select "By Description"...it takes you to a page where you're back into "By Manufacturer"...that ain't much help. The site is massively sensitive to spelling and the letter "s". If you enter "light" you get a completely different set of outputs than if you'd entered "lights". Making matters worse...there are some misspelled titles in the data base...and you won't find any of those items with the Search function...unless you happen to misspell the item name the same way. Lastly, St. Aubin's is known for deals...yet there's NO Clearance page on the site...so you can't find what they'd call a discount or deal. 

Hopefully, St. Aubin's will take some of these observations and turn them into features that work better.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Stan, the man, you should list the discounted items. 
roadrailers are great when building 89' pigs or TOFC. I think Kevin Y. should buy a bunch of them,,then he would have his trailors and trucks for the next scratchbuild. 

BTY the other web site is working with alot of other companies and we should watch out attitudes so folks will know that MLS is not made up of jurks and pain in the ________s.
The past is the past and the hobby MUST grow.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

*Actually, I don't have much trouble negotiating around St. Aubins' new website. My big gripe is it seems to me that their prices have all taken quite a jump. They have quit listing prices in GR magazine, which disappoints me, and their on-line prices are the same as their store prices. Seems to me that they raised their on-line prices to the store prices. I find a nunber of other dealers beat their prices by a mile. I recently saved over 20% by buying my double door boxcar from Wholesale Trains! So for me, it's the prices that are driving me away. They say join their club, but I don't feel like paying $40/year to get better prices.* 
Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 12/29/2008 5:31 PM
Apparently St Aubins now wants us to PAY for a membership as does LSOL to get the best prices. I don't plan to buy anything from them ever again. Good luck with that stupid plan. 


John.... Contact Mark at the Las Vegas store and you'll be pleasantly surprised by MLS special pricing...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have bought two things from them, tried to buy others, but out of stock, but they were nice enough to contact me about the situation. 

Also, the items I have bought from them were "drop shipped".....so technically they were out of stock too? No problem, they just saved me money is all. 

I cannot find much on the new site by searching either.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 12/29/2008 3:46 PM
Guy's check out who the new customer service mgr. is???????????????????? Go take a look! 


So. who is Jo Anne DeKeles? Do we know Jo Anne ?? Rings no bells here...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Jo Anne De Kelas is the wife of Jon DeKelas owner of LSOL.
Rod


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that TW has the second best lowest prices. Where I go needs no membership and has the following: 
Great service 
Low prices if ordering via the web or phone. 
Very cordial people on the phone. 
Beautiful store to visit (has a gift shop that appeals to the wife). 

Everyone I sent here has been very satisfied. 

Ridgeroadstaition.com


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*

I must put in another comment. Ed noted that St Aubin changed there published ad for GR. 
St. Aubin please take note...... Like Ed said changing the format of your GR ad was a big disappoint to me. One of the highlights to the GR magazine in the past for me was going to the St. Aubine ad FIRST and FOREMOST. It was alway full of new products, informative product knowledge, nice pictures to google over and of coarse very competitive prices. I spent in the last two years in excess of 20k in Accucraft/AMS products with St Aubin. All those purchases where made because of the GR ad. Not a website. My most recent purchase went to a competitor of St Aubin in part because the GR ad told me nothing other then that they where changing there ad format. Lack of info in the ad spurred my interest in another supplier. So I picked up the phone and made phone calls. The 1,200.00 dollar order went to Electric Model Works who provided me with the best customer service I have ever gotten and his business will be my preffered supplier for my hobby needs. The door is not shut for St Aubin with my hobby needs but they will no longer be the first phone call.*

*Sorry to get off the website subject but I felt my opinion was worth mentioning.*

* We voice our opinions to preserve out interests. This does not make us a pains in the ____s. Businesses , like St. Aubin, should look at these opinions as very important positive & negative feedback that would normally not be heard. These opinions allow management to evaluate or reevaluate changes they have made to how the run there business.*

*Thanks,* *Glen*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

When Pat the owner died, the store died with him and its ashame,Pat was a diehard train guy... Robbie at RLD has the best prices, the best web site and service.by the way Stan if you call train world there roadrailers are 5.00 cheaper...
Nick...


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I have also done business with St Aubin's in the past and had great service. The particular people I have dealt with have all been great. 

When I first saw the "Team Large Scale" thing I must admit I was shocked. They said they wanted to be associated with a train club, so they picked LSOL. Now I haven't been in this hobby long, but I don't think I would call LSOL a train club. I joined LSOL for two years and when the time was up I chose not to renew. Postings were rare, and I never saw much that wasn't someplace else for free. I got way too much unsolicited email from places that got my information from LSOL. I never saw anything about LSOL get-togethers at shows, etc. MLS, OTOH, to me seems more like a train club. Social activities at shows, our very own annual "Marty's Thingy", etc. 

At the shows I have been to, who helped St. Aubin's set up and pack up their stuff? I sure didn't see any LSOL nametags. I haven't been to the new "Team Large Scale" site yet, but if I have to pay to see a vendor's site, I just won't do business there.


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree that the GR adds were a very effective tool. I spent 12 k on track and controls. I look to the GR adds first. I also joined the LSOL and did not renew. It was not that it was too expensive, I just found very little content that I was interested in. I won't join the site again and trying to get me to join is a sure fire way to loose my future business. 

Mark


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Aubin....









Ridge Road Station, RLD & G Scale Junction...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, maybe it's a harbinger..... 

Remember how you always looked for the red ad surrounds to find their ads in GR? 

This issue is black.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 12/30/2008 2:28 PM
Ah, maybe it's a harbinger..... 

Remember how you always looked for the red ad surrounds to find their ads in GR? 

This issue is black. 



You know, I had not thought of it that way.......


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

At the outset, please understand that I do like St. Aubins. I've enjoyed meeting them at the ECLSTS, for instance. But, I do not for a moment accept that they were forced to eliminate pricing from the GR advertisement to avoid consumer confusion, conflict between prices, Armageddon, _etc_. Other companies deal with this via reasonable disclaimer language, e.g., "Prices quoted herein were accurate as of [insert date ad was drafted]. Because our costs fluctuate in response to a variety of factors [fuel costs, brass prices, aircon expenses, etc.], however, current pricing may be different. Please contact St. Aubin by phone or visit our website for current pricing." It reminds me of Sony VP Stan Glasgow's justification for a new policy banning retailers from discounting Sony’s Alpha digital camera line and televisions - “Consumers don’t have to worry about whether I can get a better deal at retailer A or retailer B." Makes me feel much better, thanks. 


One more thing - according to St. Aubins, "[a]nyone who has made it through Accounting 101 knows inventory is valued and priced based on replacement cost, not acquisition cost." I certainly want St. Aubins to prosper, but don't retailers typically set prices based on cost of goods _sold_ + operating costs + desired profit margin? For instance, if St. Aubins learns that the per-unit-cost of Accucraft K-28s manufactured in 2009 will increase by $100 over those built in 2008, won't they recover that increased cost by raising the price on the _new_ K-28s?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As someone who has spent the vast majority of my working life in retail (sales ,inventory control, shipping & receiving, customer service and management) when I see such a vast discrepancy between internet pricing, in-store pricing and phone pricing I have about a dozen red flags go up. I will defy anyone to reasonably justify the pricing differrential....short of honestly stating that they are simply trying to maximize the company bottom line at the expense of the customer. That my friends in the only reason pricing differentials exist. 

I, of all people, have nothing against a company trying to be fiscally responsible, show a profit at years end, keep staff employed and well compensated and stay in business. That's why retailers go into business. 

But once you cross over to the dark side, begin to view your customer base as sheep to be fleeced, and tweek the market by price fixing/manipulation and playing the "price club" game" you quickly lose credibility with the vast majority of the customer base that you may have once had. 

The company that I have been with for the last 13 years has been in business since 1938, growing every year. We are even set to show a good finish to 2008 even in this putrid economy. Why? Because we treat our customers with respect and honetsy. We treat our employees with respect and honetsy. 

We are a consumer Co-Op as well. you don't have to be a member to shop there. Member or not the prices are the same. The member benefits are numerous and out there for all to see, no hidden agendas. 

The products we sell are subject to the same vaguries of market materials pricing as the Large Scale Hobby industry. If one bothers to check the percent increase in raw aluminum pricing (new or recycled) it makes the price increse in brass look miniscule. But you certainly didn't see us scrambling to raise the price of bicycles in the store mid summer. We will see a price increase in the 2009 models due to the materials cost increase though. 

I'm sorry, but as a retail insider, when I see what is going on here....... 
A) it reeks of unethical motivations 
B) I call Bull ****... 


If you interested in my business have a peek here..
http://www.rei.com/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By kdtsolutions on 12/30/2008 9:58 AM
I agree that the GR adds were a very effective tool. I spent 12 k on track and controls. I look to the GR adds first. I also joined the LSOL and did not renew. It was not that it was too expensive, I just found very little content that I was interested in. I won't join the site again and trying to get me to join is a sure fire way to loose my future business. 

Mark

You mean you left under your own power, and you didn't get ex-communicated like alot of us that were on that site!!!!!


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I dont subscribe to GR anymore - I assume that the days of pages and pages of line items in the OLD St. Aubins ads are gone. Shame - I use to highlight what I wanted in big ads like that...but frankly - those "prices" in the mag probably made more problems. Those St. Aubins ads had items listed WITH PRICES that were never even made!! And if the did have them in stock - you could not have driven to the store and get the same price as in the GR ad...been there, done that... 

So - if the ad is just "go here" then so be it. Printed ads and pricing that have a 2-3 month lead time for inventory that is spotty becomes more of a "wish" list than reality. Gee - how long do you advertise the Aristocraft 2-8-0 and a price point BEFORE you can actually buy it? . 

I think that the only way Large Scale train sellers are going to make it is to do drop shipping. I wouldn't want to sit on inventory in this economy. I mean - why would anyone? How many people drop by a store in the middle of a tree nursery to look at trains? 

There are better ways to sell trains. I just bought an Ogauge MTH subway set by searching the MTH website. It links to trains stores that carried the specific model I wanted. It listed this specific item available at about 8 Hobby stores. Being more familiar with one and checking the price point on their website confirmed what I wanted and I placed an order. The MTH "product locator" is the best thing that a train manufacturer can do for a hobbyist looking to buy trains. Of course - with so much limited places to buy Large Scale anymore - we only have to search about 5 places now anyway... 

Regardless - printed ads just don't do it anymore like they used to. Amazon.com changed the model and it certainly works better than ads in mags with an 800 number...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave!

My 4 year old and I stopped at the "local" caboose at the Library in Jonesboro, IL. (He loves it) It is an old Illinois Central and on the frame was stenciled 
"use best lube 12-30-68" Seemed to me it was very coincidental that it was today's date! 40 years later and we were there checking it out! It is parked next to the library which is in the old Depot builing on the old oriinal line! Super cool but that's not it! The librarian and her 10 year old come out and asked if we would like to go inside! woohoo!
Now the 4 year old calls it his and we feel like a part of this time machine! Kinda like a 40 year old Birthday celebration just by chance. I will get some picks for you soon. 
I asked about getting my local train club involved in restoration effort and she said they tried placing donation cups at various local businesses "restore the old Caboose" etc. but all that happened is that the donation cans were stolen! MAN THAT'S JUST SAD! she's a beaut!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa.. cool.. can't wait to see a few pics..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 12/30/2008 6:16 PM
Posted By kdtsolutions on 12/30/2008 9:58 AM
I agree that the GR adds were a very effective tool. I spent 12 k on track and controls. I look to the GR adds first. I also joined the LSOL and did not renew. It was not that it was too expensive, I just found very little content that I was interested in. I won't join the site again and trying to get me to join is a sure fire way to loose my future business. 

Mark

You mean you left under your own power, and you didn't get ex-communicated like alot of us that were on that site!!!!! 


I had heard rumors at one time or another, and i dont know if they were true or not but, that he offered lifetime memberships to people and a little while later closed the site then reopened it, and didnt honor the lifetime memberships that people had bought? strickly based on what i heard online thats one of the reasons i never joined...
Nick..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Different pricing occurs elsewhere too. 

About 12 years ago, Mercedes W123 300D radiator, $650 walk in customer cost, but my (jobber/dealer) cost was $150. 

Mercedes North America as a policy would not have their dealer network service grey market (private importation) cars....but they would sell parts to us indy shops for such cars all day. 

There is the party line, then how the real world works.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Marty you are both right the only advantage of being a member to mls is you get a notice from them about a special price item from st audins if you are a member of their site.I just bought a hartland rail car waddln goose $34.99.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not MLS Pete, LSOL...


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave - Thanks for your insight re the retail world. REI is a great, straight up company. I also agree that the whole price club and pricing differential things raises red flags. I suppose my biggest beef still relates to the "anyone who took Accounting 101" comment, though. It's not the right tone to strike with your customer base. Instead of saying "we're doing everything possible to get you the best deal," it comes off like "only an uneducated moron would expect us to maintain stable pricing." It totally peeved me off from the moment I read it. Furthermore, "accounting" relates to the creation and maintenance of financial records (tracking costs, margins, profits, taxes, GAAP, etc.) and has little to do with pricing methodology.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas, LSOl closed without warning and left a lot of us who had paid membership in the lurch. However, when he reappeared, he offered life membership to us who had been paid members. I took up that offer. I visited the site occasionally, but to be honest I was'nt that impressed with the content, so I just let it ride. Then a couple of years back there was a Hissy Fit at a show, ECLSTS I think, where Shad wasn't allowed to screen pics to us on MLS as he took them at the show. It was at that point that I E-mailed JDK and asked to be removed from his membership data base. As somebody in another thread said," this is'nt just a website, it's a club".
Just for info you understand. 
Happy New Year all

Rod


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Rod, thats the 3rd different story i got, so i think its best not to even bother considering joining....
Nick....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 12/31/2008 8:02 AM
Dave, Marty you are both right the only advantage of being a member to mls is you get a notice from them about a special price item from st audins if you are a member of their site.I just bought a hartland rail car waddln goose $34.99.


"Being a member of mls"????? You meanb LSOL don't you? $40 a year to get a notice of a discounted item doesn't seem to interest me. As I said earlier, St Aubin's needs a "sale" area on their web site. Having to subscribe to see what deals there are is just one more shot in the foot. Sales are designed to drag customers INTO the main store. If you separate the "sale items" from the "normal items" you won't get much additional buisness.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, as far as I am concerned, others can--and likely will--pay their money for access to LSOL and St. Aubin's "specials," but I can get along quite well without either. The scenario presented by Rod, above, accurately sums up what happened some years ago and the result was the creation, by Shad, of this fine and most-popular Large Scale forum. St. Aubin still owes me several Bachmann On30 cars--for nearly a year now--but they can just keep them and I'll simply write it off as a loss and a lesson learned. Price is important to all of us, of course, but it is not the sole determining criterion I use when making my hobby purchases.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

I went to St. Aubins site a couple of days ago to check on back ordered items, that account was gone and I could not log in.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't like web site wars, but the thing I still think is WRONG is you are NOT allowed to use the letters MLS over on the other site. 
Thus I think its wrong to keep over using them here.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave sorry i put the wrong letters in the wrong places. Wrong again. Mls has much more information,more people to talk with and share ideas and help one an other. Glad to be a member.Hope to get to meet the folks from here at this years convention.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

St Aubins used to be a good place, but service has been on a downhill slide since the old man died. After he died the prices started to climb as well. With me they messed me up on backorders when I specified they were not acceptable. They also screwed over me on high shipping for a backordered item. $14 to ship one package of rail clamps by UPS after I had already paid for shipping on the original order? AAAIIIEEEE!!!! I can't find anything on the new website. It is really poor and I will not go back. Their customer service rep should be forced to use it 24/7. I also resent having to pay to join a website to get the best price on an item. This last item alone is so irritating, and I don't think they get it. RLD Hobbies and Trainworld and a few others are my stores of choice for now. RLD will also match the lowest advertized price. I will buy from Aubins at shows, and be sure to test the item before I leave. 

Stan you seem to be a friend of the vegas store. Why don't you print off a copy of the whole thread and send it to them. Maybe they will get smart.

St


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally I usually know what I want. A simple phone call to St Aubins gets a personal response while perhaps not the 'best' price. I did not renew my membership with LSOL last year so may pay a tad higher price. I don't purchase much each year so the additional cost of the membership is not worth it for me. This year (09)however may be a completely different story. St Aubins provides me with great service and shipping to our location. I'll continue to use them....just by phone! I don't however like their new website.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 01/01/2009 11:36 AM

Stan you seem to be a friend of the vegas store. Why don't you print off a copy of the whole thread and send it to them. Maybe they will get smart.




Hi Bill.... Thanks for the update..... I believe Mark (the manager of the LV store) is most aware of this thread.    Only time will tell what and how policies will change.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Stan, 

There used to be a hobby store in Vegas that I purchased most of my original equipment/supplies from. As far as I can remember, it was a two letter named store, just can't remember 
the name. They were great people and I enjoyed shopping by phone with them. I believe it was a husband/wife operation. In any event, they either closed or I've just lost touch 
with them. I hate to mention it was back around 1993-4. Seemed like it was R&D or something similar. Do you remember? Wonder if there is any connection with the St. Aubins 
that is in Vegas now. They were very knowledgable and helpful anytime I called. 

Monte


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Monte.... I'm afraid I can't help with that. I didn't get started in this Large Scale obsession until early 2000. In 1993-4, I wasn't even back in trains..... That happened in 98, then it was in HO.... Sorry...


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Stan, They used to be my favorite, hopefully they will get back on Track !


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Trainworld = Train Nazis

I had to return an item once and they very rude, took forever to get my credit. Typical New York attitude I've always heard of.... Sorry to offend anyone in here from there, I am not talking about you! 

They do seem to have the best prices though...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 01/02/2009 9:31 AM
Trainworld = Train Nazis

I had to return an item once and they very rude, took forever to get my credit. Typical New York attitude I've always heard of.... Sorry to offend anyone in here from there, I am not talking about you! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />

They do seem to have the best prices though...














I have quite the opposite experience with them since the 1990s, including calling ME back when there was a problem or conflict. 

Rude, no. Short, yes (they don't care to hear about your health, kids, favorite railroad, why LGB went bankrupt, etc). The best part is you can place an order in under two minutes with them.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had many dealings with Trainworld--all of them very satisfactory. You have to know what you want and have your ducks in line when you call their order line, but I sure can't fault them for that.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I generally have to shop wherever and whoever has what I am looking for at the best prices. I don't use ST AUBINS anymore. The last thing i ordered from them a Christmas S4 with sound i never received. Trainworld has great blowout pricing but my regular stops are RLD Hobbies and G Scale Junction. Or as a last resort, Ebay.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen Brother!! The Regal


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

I have always had great luck with Trainworld. Their business model really seems to work well. If you call the order line youmust know exactly what you want, but if you have question or need info you can call the regular number. The guy I talked to was very knowledgable, and extreemely helpful. Robbie at RLD is also super, and is very sharp with questions. He saved me money several times, and will even match trainworld prices, or anyones for that matter!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to order from the ads in Garden Railways, mostly Watts Train Shop, Train World, and Charles Ro. Now I tend to make my big purchases at the ECLSTS. My only purchases from St. Albins were at that show, and I doubt that the method will change. My buddy and I usually walk around the vendor area several times comparing what is available with our "wish lists." It is great to be able to see and touch the stuff of dreams before we actually purchase an item.

I will probably purchase only one big item this year, providing it is available in time for the show. That is the Aristo PCC trolley. I would also like to get a Faiverly pantograph for the trolley, but they are harder to find than the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow! I may have to build my own Faiverly pantograph. I have an HO scale example to work from. For 1:29 scale I only have to make each piece 3 times larger.

I also thought the comment about Accounting 101 was a bit demeaning, especially for me, an English major! I never had a single bean-counting course, although I did take a few Business courses about 12 years ago. I will miss their traditional adds in GR, but I'll move on.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

So, since they have a new customer service person did they fire Jon Simich ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I went there just now to try it again, and i got around just fine. 
I don't know why I had trouble before but I picked a company on the left. took me to a photo car selection, then right to the group and prices I was looking for . 
Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2009 11:38 AM
Well I went there just now to try it again, and i got around just fine. 
I don't know why I had trouble before but I picked a company on the left. took me to a photo car selection, then right to the group and prices I was looking for . 
Just thought I'd share that. 



Yeh Marty, I took a look at it yesterday and the home page had been changed. I found it easier to navigate as well.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK OK.. I understand the whole MAP pricing thing. I was on the New St Aubin site last night... Looking at the Aristo 2-8-2 Mikados. 

Last night.. MAP pricing was $485.00.. add it to your cart and it was $389.00 
TODAY (4 minutes ago) MAP pricing was $539.00... add it to your cart .. it was $440.00 

$50.00 overnight ??????? 
I think I'll be shopping elsewhere..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the new improved large scale hobby of 2009. All Aboard! Now the fun starts. The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

All prices was to go up 20% as of Jan 1 
see other sites.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been doing some checking on 3 websites this evening. I ordered 2 Aristo GP40's the last week of November. So far, the price for that loco is 
still the same on that website. I checked St. Aubins and it's $74.00 more. I also checked one other site that doesn't have them listed so there is 
nothing to compare. 

I decided to check on the the E8's. St. Aubins was $335.99 for a SP and the other webiste was $252.00 Both have them in stock. There are 
similar differences in pricing on all three sites. 

Perhaps the other two have not 'updated' their pricing. If that be the case, we should be prudent in making purchases before they do update.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I was never a fan of St. Aubin's old website over the years and calling them was a bit painful. Too many different prices (web, call, in-store) and I would get lost in the checkout on the website. I decided bot to order from them. I had purchased products from them at the ECLSTS and got good service there. I finally broke down and ordered a K4 online after the ECLSTS last year. Again I got lost in the checkout. I got a call the next day with them checking if I really wanted 4 of them.I stated I only wanted 1 which they had already figured out but wanted to be sure I was shocked and pleasantly surprised when they called as I had heard horror stories of the customer service. I have placed an order with them since and it was flawless. The items ordered arrived damaged. Called them and followed their instructions and less than a week later I had my replacements. In my opinion they have goteen better and so has the website. I have ordered items from Ridge Road Station, Trainworld, S E Trains, Lantz's as well as others. Never had a problem caused by the dealer.
LAO


----------

